# New 150 Gallon Reef Tank



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi. I am new to this forum and this is my first post.

I have decided to get an aquarium for my house. I am in the process of doing research and would like some help.

Here's the situation: I want to set up a reef tank aquarium. The aquarium must be 60 inches in length (to fit into a particular area of my basement which is exactly 62 inches in length. I have found 3 options for aquariums that are 60 inches in length.

1) 60 (length) x 18 (depth) x 24 (height) - at a local pet store, I was offered this tank (with 2 holes at the bottom), an oak stand and canopy for $750.

2) 60 (length) x 24 (depth) x 25 (height) - I found this tank at Glasscages.com for $1400 (including an oak stand and canopy).

3) 60 (length) x 24 (depth) x 30 (height) - Glasscages.com for approximately $1800 (with oak stand and canopy).

The 60 x 18 x 24 seems like a really good deal compared to the others. They are all glass, and I really don't care for acryllic. What do you guys think?

Does anyone know somewhere I can get these tanks cheaper? I really want the bigger tank so I can fit in more fish, but the 30 inch height is too expensive and will probably cause a problem with the lighting.

I have never had a saltwater tank before, but really want one. I know it's hard, but I don't mind. What else will I need?


----------



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

Please disregard the "what else do I need" question. Obviously I need a lot more stuff. I guess I wanted to know the best filtration system to use and the best lighting to use.


----------

